# Auf der Suche nach der richtigen libGL.so

## Pietschy

Ok ich habe eine Radeon 8500

Und möchte eigenlich, das sie wieder 3D mässig das laufen lernt.

Da unter SuSE die DRI-Treiber schon bestens funktioierte dacht ich doch, das diese auch wieder unter gentoo zum einsatz kommen könnten.

Nun meint aber der Xserver folgendes.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> original aus der Xserver.log
> 
> (WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 8500
> ...

 

Der lügt aber den bei SuSE hat gefunzt ...   :Cool: 

Ok auf DRI.sourcefroge.net kann man hier: http://www.meding.net/DRIuserguide-de.htm

unter punkt 6.1 nachlesen woran das liegen könnte.

Ok bei mir liegt die libGL.so.1.2 in /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/lib

Gelinkt ist alles darauf, was libGL heist zB auch die libMesaGL.so.

das macht mir Angst. denn wie man auf der DRI HP nachlesen kann:

 *Quote:*   

> Genauer gesagt, stellen Sie bitte sicher, dass Sie keine andere libGL.so Datei einer anderen Bezugsquelle benutzen, wie z.B. von Mesa oder dem Utah GLX Projekt.

 

Da aber auch die libMesaGL darauf gelinkt ist nehme ich doch mal star an das ich die falsche habe. Jetzt stellt sich natürlich die frage für mich, wo bekomme ich die richtige her ???

Im übrigen habe ich die fuktionstüchtige XF86Config einfach von SuSE mitgenommen, ich denke akso nicht, das es sich um ein Konfigurationsproblem handelt.

Viele Grüße 

Ronny

----------

